
Show HN: Tiny (339 bytes) smooth-scrolling to same-page targets, no dependencies - johnskotty
https://github.com/ameesme/SlimScroller.js
======
plugnburn
Cool! Microlibraries FTW, and I see requestAnimationFrame is used, so it must
be more performant than most other similar libs. Definitely will try it out.
Kudos!

